# Online German courses- Query



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear all,
According to my schedule, I have decided that learning German online is the best possible bet for me. I have checked Goethe institut website regarding online courses and the lowest priced course which I could find was €370 for any particular level for a duration of 6 months. 

My question is, do you guys know any other online courses which I could take up for a cheaper rate? 

Any suggestion would be much appreciated

Thanks
Karthikeyan


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The Goethe institute courses are of very good quality. You won't find better value for money elsewhere.


----------

